# webstart icon unscharf



## boskop (20. Dez 2006)

Hallo, 

ich versuche hier eine Applikation via webstart zu verteilen... naja, das ist ja kein Problem. Ich möchte, dass ein Link auf dem Desktop erstellt wird, der dann die Applikation startet, das ist auch noch kein Problem. Ich kann auch ein Icon setzen, das dafür verwendet wird. Dies ist aber immer relativ unschaft. Ich habe es als gif, jpg und sogar mit vielen verschiedenen grössen, aber immer ist das icon unscharf.

Kann mir da jemand weiterlhelfen.

Danke

Boskop


----------



## AlArenal (20. Dez 2006)

Das Icon wird immer autoomatisch auf die Zielgröße skaliert. Es liegt in der Natur der Dinge, dass bei der Skalierung von Pixelgrafiken Verluste bei der Schärfe auftreten, wobei das Skalieren auf mehr als 100% Originalgröße gruseliger wirkt als das Skalieren auf weniger als 100% Originalgröße. Das hat zunächst mal rein gar nüscht damit zu tun in welchem Dateiformat du das Ding nun abgelegt hast.


----------



## boskop (20. Dez 2006)

ehm.... ja genau....

und so ein Desktop Icon bei mir hat, so schätze ich mal die grösse 48 x 48 Pixel. Mache ich nun das Icon de Applikation auch in dieser grösse sieht es trotzdem total unscharf und verpixelt aus :-(


----------

